# Bradford Guardian 4



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I just got my new Bradford Guardian 4. As a knife sharpener, I'm really picky about straight, uniform and sharp bevels. I expected to have to "repair" the edge.

No only is this model made from good cobalt steel, N690, but it came scary sharp and flawlessly crafted. I called Brad and we had a nice chat. I have a Guardian 3 ordered, you know, just for sandwiches and smaller muggers...

Check out his stuff. I do not think you can break his knives. I'm recommending his stuff to my clients in law enforcement and to soldiers who are permitted to buy individual tools.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey Tourist thanks for the tip ... but most of us provide a link to entice an interested party to ... check out stuff.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

They are way to pricey , you can get knifes just as good at a lower price . jmho


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Hey Tourist thanks for the tip ... but most of us provide a link to entice an interested party to ... check out stuff.


My bad. You can find Brad at:

Bradford USA Knives

I try to have a slate of knives for all occasions. For example I'll carry a TOPS C.U.T. 4.0 as a survival knife. Their C.A.T. series is just as strong, a bit smaller and great for a BOB.

I like cobalt alloys and S35VN, so my usual EDC is a ZT0909 or a TOPS Mil-Spie 3.5T

The Bradford series would be used where I might use the C.U.T. 4.0, but where corrosion and edge durability are more important factors. Yes, they are expensive, but so are redheads, and you don't hear many guys complain about that...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Double post


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I just received my Guardian 3 as a companion piece for the slightly larger knife. This little guy goes into my jean jacket. For a commercial edge, I cannot believe how uniform and sharp Brad gets these blades.


----------

